# Planung - & Bau eines Hochteiches



## Alfii147 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 

ich befinde mich derzeit in der Planung unseres "Hoch"-Teiches. Habe diesbezüglich ein paar Fragen an euch & ich hoffe Ihr steht mir mit guten Rat zur Seite.
Der Teich soll ca. 3 m (lang) + 2 m (breit) werden. Mehr Platz steht uns leider nicht zur Verfügung. Standort: Rückseite des Hauses. Dort steht er nicht den ganzen Tag in der prallen Sonne.

Geplant ist das der Teich ca. 60-65 cm aus dem Boden ragt. Zuerst das Fundament gießen & und mit Stahl zusätzlich stabiler machen. Darauf dann hochmauern (3 Reihen). Die Steine werden zum Schluss noch ausgegossen, denke hier wird auch noch ein wenig Stahl mit hineingepackt. Steine haben die Maße: 50x25x20.
Farblich sind wir uns noch nicht sicher ob vll. doch Sandfarben/Beige. Preis pro Stück: ca. 4 € nach Rabatt. Sind natürlich Winterfest.
Edit: Bilder gelöscht - bitte beachte das Copyright!

In der Mitte würde ich dann tiefer graben (siehe Bild unten, als Bsp.). Um auf eine Mindesttiefe von 1,60 m + zukommen. Versuche natürlich soweit wie möglich zugraben. An 2 Seiten würde ich Pflanzzonen stehen lassen. Dort wäre das Wasser dann ca. 0,40 - 0,50 cm tief. Länge beträgt  3 x ca. 0,5 m & 2 x ca. 0,5 m (mehr in der Skizze). Der Teil wo aus dem Boden schaut, würde ich von Innen noch mit Styrodor (4cm) isolieren.
 

Von der Form her soll es so aussehen. Habe ich bei uns im Baumarkt gesehen & fand dies gar nicht schlecht. Desweiteren sollte das 4-eckige leichter zu bewerkstelligen sein.
   

Hier einmal die Skizze, wie ich mir dies Vorstelle.
 


Ist mein Bauvorhaben denn so möglich ? Bin für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar.
Später habe ich natürlich noch mehr Fragen bezüglich des Teiches 

Danke &
Gruss Fabian


----------



## Moonlight (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Fabian, ich habe auch einen Hochteich und was mir aufgefallen ist, dass Du eine flache Zone einrichten willst. 50cm ist ne komische Tiefe, was soll da wachsen?  Gedämmt wird von außen und nicht von innen. So können die Steine die Temperatur länger abspeichern und halten. Wie sieht es mit der Filterung aus... Schwerkraft? Bodenabläufe? Art der Filterung?   Mandy


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Feb. 2014)

Hi Mandy,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort. 
Zu deinen Fragen:
Dämmen innen wollte ich es deshalb, da ich dies nur einmal kann. Wenn der Hochteich mal fertig ist, wird daran nichts mehr gemacht.
Im Winter könnte ich zusätzlich von Außen dämmen, geplant war aber nur von oben! Sofern Ihr meint, das das Dämmen von innen nicht nötigt ist, lasse ich dies weg!

Sollte eigentlich ein gepumptes System werden. Sprich mit Pumpe & Durchlauffilter den ich auf den rechten Rand des Teiches stellen wollte. Denke das sollte genügen, Teich ist ja auch nicht der größte usw.

Wegen der Pflanzzone, die kommt deshalb Zustande da ich an den 2 Seiten nicht nach unten Grabe. Die Mauerhöhe beträgt ca. 60-65 cm. Wasserstand sollte dann bei ca. 50 cm liegen. Davon gehen aber noch Vließ + Folie weg, sowie die Steine, dann wären wir bei ca. 35-40 cm. Dachte an __ Hechtkraut, Seerosen, __ Wasserminze, Nadelsimse, Tannenwedel usw. Möglich wäre es aber auch an den 2 Seiten von innen Steine hinzulegen um auf den 2 Seiten 2 Stufen zu machen. Jede Stufe 25 cm breit. Vorne zur Tiefzone hin ca. 25 cm tief und hinten zur Mauer ca. 10 cm.

Mir wäre es zu allererst mal wichtig ob mein Bau von der Mauer so funktioniert, fragen habe ich danach zur Gestaltung usw. noch genug 

lG Fabian


----------



## Michael H (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Bei deinem Mauerbau würde ich Schalsteine ( 17,5 x 50 x 25 ) nehmen , da biste locker 1 Euro Billiger pro Stein wie mit deinen Pflanzsteinen . Wären dann aber Grau , aber da wäre am leichtesten zu beheben wenn dir die Farbe nicht zusagt.
Vorallem haste bei den Schalsteinen auch eine Vertikale Verbindung mit Beton weil die Offen sind .


----------



## Dragoner74 (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde auch die  17,5er Schalsteinen nehmen. Die Pflanzsteine sind an 4 Seiten geschlossen, wie willst du da die Reihe durchgängig mit Beton füllen?
Pflanzsteine können dir schnell brechen wenn du versuchst sie zu bearbeiten. Habe Schalsteine für meinen Teisch verwendet und nbin zufrieden.

Grüße


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

Schalungssteine habe ich mir natürlich auch angesehen, nur da müsste ich dann noch nacharbeiten damit es optisch dem entspricht was ich möchte. Desweiteren wären sie an den Ecken dann "offen". ? Preislich wäre ich dann unter 200 € für die Steine was natürlich eine gute Ersparnis wäre. Sind diese dann anderster zu verarbeiten ??

@ Dragoner: Hatte nicht vor die Steine zubearbeiten, wird gemacht wie oben auf den Bildern zusehen. Stein für Stein vermauern..

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Feb. 2014)

Bin heute mal kurz beim Hornbach vorbeigedüst, um mir die Schalsteine anzusehen.
Bei der Anzahl wo ich benötige würde ich pro Stück 2,45 € zahlen, somit bleibe ich unter 200 €.

Eine Frage hierzu, lassen sich diese Steine nach dem vermauern anstreichen (Farbe) oder muss man diese davor verputzen ?


----------



## Michael H (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Es sollte doch Beton Farbe geben , in der Farbe die dir Gefällt .


----------



## Dragoner74 (28. Feb. 2014)

Wenn du Ecksteine nimmst sind die Enden geschlossen. Ich würde bei einem Baustoffhändler Fragen, dort bezahlt man in der Regel weniger.
Vorsicht im Baumarkt, habe  bis vor 2 Jahren bei einem Baustoffhändler gearbeitet und da musste ich feststellen das es da doch einige Unterschiede zwischen Preis und Qualität gibt.


----------



## Zacky (28. Feb. 2014)

Für die Optik würde ich die Steine auf jeden Fall verputzen und dann erst streichen. Du kannst auch erst einmal dann Dichtschlämme auftragen, dann verputzen und dann mit Fassadenfarbe streichen.


----------



## Dragoner74 (28. Feb. 2014)

Hier mal meine Schalsteine. Mein Teich hat schon das Wasser gehalten obwohl er noch nicht Fertig war. Musste mehrmals wieder die Baustelle trockenlegen.


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

okay danke. Das es Ecksteine gibt wusste ich gar nicht, habe ich auch keine gesehen.. ?
Gut das mit dem verputzen dachte ich mir schon.

Da hast du ja ganz schön was zutun gehabt Dragoner.  Wir machen aber nur den oberen Ring  (3 Reihen) mit Schalsteinen, nicht den kompletten Teich. Wird ja leider auch nicht so rießig wie bei dir.

Könnt Ihr mir vll. Tipps geben zum Bau, bin eher der Laie in solchen Sachen 


Gruss


----------



## Dragoner74 (1. März 2014)

Ich habe 12er Eisen für jede zweite Reihe benutzt und pro Meter ein Eisen von der Bodenplatte bis Ringanker.
Beton habe ich gut verdichtet aber nicht zu viel Reihen auf einmal machen ( sonst können untere Steine brechen).
Ich habe immer 3 Reihen verfüllt und dann die nächste Reihe aufgesetzt usw.  

Wenn du Laminieren willst muss der Beton austrocknen.
Anschließend G3 Haftgrund.
Am besten ist man lädt sich im Internet eine Anleitung runter, hab ich auch zuerst gemacht.

Gruss


----------



## Alfii147 (2. März 2014)

Hallo,

Gestern haben wir mal die Umrisse des Teiches festgelegt, so wie er nach Fertigstellung auch aussehen sollte 
Dazu ein extra Bereich für den Filter, damit er nicht sichtbar ist.
Größe: 115 cm (l) x 50-55 cm (b) x 75 cm (h)

lG Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (3. März 2014)

Habe noch eine Frage bezüglich der steilen Wände (grabe ca. 1,2 m tief). Außenrum kommen die Schalsteine (17,5). Muss ich die Wände irgendwie stützen/stabilisieren nicht das sie mir abrutschen, die Schalungssteine wiegen ja auch einiges...

Nächste Woche soll Baubeginn sein!

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Michael H (3. März 2014)

Hallo 

Würde wie ich erst mal ein Streifenfundament machen , wo du die Steine dann draufsetzt . Kannst auch die Steine direkt auf den Mutterboden setzten , so ein Schalstein zählt ja auch zu einer verlorenen Schalung .
Würde erst mal innen Ausgraben und an den Wänden 30 cm weg bleiben . Wenn du dann die Folie hast , würde ich erst die Wände gerade an den Steinen nach unten Graben . Dann nächsten Tag folie rein und Wasser damit du wieder Gegendruck hast .

So werd ich das machen ....


----------



## Michael H (3. März 2014)

Hallo

Hab nochmal das Bild rausgesucht vom Wandaufbau wie er bei mir wird . Du Bau'st ja in dem Sinn in der gleichen Weise.
Und immer schön noch Eisen rein damit die Mauer noch Stabiler wird


----------



## Alfii147 (3. März 2014)

Ja so ähnlich wollte ich es auch machen. Habe es dir mal aufgezeichnet. Zurzeit speile ich schon mit dem Gedanken bis nach unten zu mauern .. (bin ich aber nicht so begeistert).


----------



## Michael H (4. März 2014)

Hallo

Bis unten Mauern ist halt auch wieder eine Geldfrage .

Kommt auch auf deine bodenverhältnisse an , hab bei mir ein Stück auf Endtiefe gebuddelt und die Steilen Wände halten ohne Probleme . Kannste ja mal schau 'n bei meiner bau-Doku .

Wenn mal Wasser drin ist sollte da nichts mehr Passieren wegen einstürzen . 
Könnte Höchstens noch dumm laufen wenn du mal das ganze Wasser abläst zum Komplett reinigen . Das hab ich sowie so nicht Vor deshalb mach ich mir darum keinen Kopf .....


----------



## Zacky (4. März 2014)

Hallo Fabian.

So wie auf deiner letzten Skizze geht nicht gut. Dann würde ich Dir raten, mauere bis auf den Grund durch. Auch wenn Du mal kein Wasser ablassen möchtest, was Du ja leider voher nie genau wissen kannst, ist das Risiko dennoch größer. Der Boden unter den Steinen kann aufgeweicht oder halt staubstrocken sein. Einen solchen Aufabu einer Wand würde ich perösnlich nur dann machen, wenn es a) richtig harter Lehmboden und b) auch nur dann, wenn die Auflagefläche - also der Sandboden - mind. 0,5 -1m weiter vor der Wand endet. Was evtl. noch ginge, wäre die Variante, dass Du den Sandboden vorher mit einer Mörtelschicht und Hasengitter versiehst, damit eben  keine lockerer Sandboden erkennbar ist. Schaue mal hierzu in den Bauthread von @Andre69 - der hat das komplett so gemacht.


----------



## Patrick K (4. März 2014)

Hallo Fabian 
Da ein Fundament eh bis auf Frosttiefe soll (80cm) stellt sich bei dir doch gar nicht die frage ,was mit dem Sand darunter passiert , viel tiefer wirst du doch gar nicht gehen.
Ich würde falls keine Bodenplatte geplant ist , auf 1,5 m tiefe ausschachten ,dann zwei Diele übereinanderlegen ,und so das Fundament 50 cm hoch betonieren ,soviel Eisen braucht man da nicht , wenn da zwei 12er Eisen drin liegen reicht das locker, viel wichtiger wäre das man das breiten, höhe, Verhältniss beachtet bei mir am Anbau war es H 80 x B 50 cm , wären bei H40cm noch min. B 25cm
Wer hier SPART wird später DRAUFLEGEN

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (4. März 2014)

@Michael H 

Hast du mal ausgerechnet , wieviele m³ Volumen ,bei deiner Bauweise auf der Strecke bleiben 
Ich würde so auf keinem Fall bauen, zumal da nicht mal die bei uns (Vorderpfalz) benötigten 60cm mind. Frosttiefe einhälst.Hast du mal gesehen was mit einer Mauer passiert ,wenn der Frost das Fundament hebt. Ich würde das ganze nochmals überdenken, oder möchtest du in zwei Jahren wieder von vorne anfangen ? 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (4. März 2014)

@ Drago Drago 

Sind das Aktuelle Bilder oder biste schon weiter ?,bis jetzt sieht das ganze schon ganz gut aus hast du auch einen eigenen Baufred? wenn nicht stell mal einen rein 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (4. März 2014)

Patrick

Wir sprechen uns dann nochmal in 2 Jahren


----------



## Patrick K (4. März 2014)

Hallo 

ich hoffe für dich und deine Fische, das es nicht soweit kommt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Alfii147 (8. März 2014)

Hallo,

Das sollten wir schon hinbekommen!!

Heute auch schon einen kleinen Anfang gemacht, Montag sollte es dann losgehn.

schönes WE
Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (16. März 2014)

Es geht ein bisschen voran! Zurzeit bin ich bei einer Tiefe von ca. 80 cm angelangt. Strebe aber min. 1 m, lieber wären mir 1,2 m an. Mauer wird 75 cm haben & einen Wasserstand von knappen 60 cm. Somit wäre ich bei einer jetzigen Tiefe von 140-150 cm. der Rand bleibt gute 10-12 cm an der Mauer stehn (zur Sicherheit). Die Rechte Seite (Pflanzbereich) wird noch ein wenig schmäler.


----------



## Michael H (16. März 2014)

Morsche

Ich würde die Ecken noch so aufschneiden damit der Beton um die Ecke laufen kann . Und natürlich noch Eisen rein .


----------



## Alfii147 (16. März 2014)

Hi Micha,

ja die Ecken werden noch aufgebohrt. 10er Eisen liegt auch schon hier.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. März 2014)

Abend!

so, hier noch einmal die Enddaten des Teiches.
Maße innen: 3,15 m (l) x 2,0 m (b)
Der Randbereich (Pflanzbereich) ist mit Mauer ca. 50-60 cm tief.
Tiefbereich hat die Maße 2,7 m (l) x 1,4-1,6 m (b) und weißt Tiefen (geplant) von 1,2 & 1,4 Meter ins Erdreich auf. Mit Mauer dann 1,7-2,0 m tief!
Reicht dies oder sollte ich gleich noch etwas drauflegen ???

Nach dem heutigen Buddel-Tag bin ich nun bei ca. 95-100 cm gelandet. Leider stoße ich hier auf Bauschutt sowie große Findlinge die einiges auf die Waage bringen. Diese konnte ich aber nach ein paar Minuten des Kampfes entfernen. Nun ärgert mich noch ein großer Bruchstein inklusive Mauer der kurz darauf zum Vorschein kam, um auf meine Wunschtiefe zu graben, diesem werde ich wohl morgen mit dem Presslufthammer zu Leibe rücken müssen 

Ich hoffe das ich bis zum Ende der Woche mit den Grabungsarbeiten fertig sein werde & die Mauer hochziehen kann.
Teichtechnik wurde bereits bestellt und sollte im laufe der Woche bei mir eintreffen.
Kammerfilter - 10000 L Pumpe - 40 Watt UVC Edelstahl

lG Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (22. März 2014)

Hallo,

melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.
durch die Spätschicht hat sich das ganze leider etwas hingezogen. Doch heute konnte ich mich wieder meinem Teichbau widmen.
Die Mauer vom letzen Post (Bild) konnte ich relativ gut entfernen, leider war darunter gleich die nächste (Überbleibsel von unserem 2002 abgerissen Bauernhof's).
Heute, nach guten 4 Stunden buddeln war ich endlich fertig. Den Tiefbereich habe ich abfallend bis zur Pumpe gemacht! Meine gewünschte Tiefe konnte ich auch so gut es geht erreichen. Morgen wird ausgemessen welche Maße ich für die Teichfolie benötige (greife zur EPDM-Folie) und der Filter wird aufgebaut (3 Kammer mit ca. 400 L Volumen). Desweiteren sollte am Montag auch mein bestelltes Vlies eintreffen (500er von Polygard).
Und wenn es das Wetter zulässt, wird im laufe der Woche noch die restliche Mauer hochgezogen.

lG Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (27. März 2014)

Es geht voran


----------



## Alfii147 (29. März 2014)

Vlies verlegt!


----------



## Michael H (29. März 2014)

Hallo

Super , da geht was vorran , nicht mehr lange und die Fische ziehen bei dir ein ....


Hast du immer jede Reihe der Schalungssteine einzeln Betoniert ...?

Und was ich noch Geil an deiner Bauart finde ist , das da nicht so schnell jemand reinfallen kann ....


----------



## Alfii147 (29. März 2014)

Hab in der letzten Zeit Gaß gegeben, gleich nach der Arbeit raus (Frühschicht).
Ab nächster Woche wird es wieder ruhig zugehen (Spätschicht - leider). KW 15 hab ich aber dann frei, da sollte er dann auch ready sein.

Erste Reihe wurde halb gefüllt (festigkeit). Danach habe ich das Loch ausgehoben. Wo dies einigermaßen fertig war (Grundrisse). Danach wurde die erste Reihe komplett ausgegossen. Danach kamen Reihe 2 & 3 die komplett auf einmal ausgegossen wurden. 1 & 3 Reihe sind 10er Eisen verbaut, sowie senkrecht auch.

Habe 17 x 2 m Vlies verbraucht.
Folie wurde am Freitag angeliefert (EPDM Firestone 1,15 mm) 7.62 x 6,5 m.

Die Mauer unten habe ich noch komplett herausgeschlagen. Bin nun bei einer Tiefe (hinterer Bereich) bei knappen 1,40 m. Tiefste stelle mit Mauer ist bei ca. 2,10 m.

Dies war auch so geplant, so können die Kinder schön an den Teich rangehen. Auch den Tieren kann somit nichts passieren (haben Hasen). Außerdem muss man sich nicht sonderlich bücken & man kann sich schön drauf setzen.

Außengestaltung ist noch in Planung, denke kommt aber was mit Holz 
Gedämmt wird von außen auch noch (wahrscheinlich unterm Holz) ca. 2-3 cm Styrodur.


----------



## muh.gp (30. März 2014)

Glückwunsch, wieder ein Schritt näher zur Vollendung deines Gewässers.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (30. März 2014)

Danke Holger!


Heute um 4 Uhr haben wir angefangen die Folie zu verlegen. War ein ganz schöner Akt.
Ist natürlich gut was an Falten drin, ob wir die alle wegbekommen, mal sehn. 
Erstmal das Endergebnis abwarten


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2014)

Hallo 
Und wo sind die Bilder davon ....


----------



## Alfii147 (30. März 2014)

Hallo,

die Bilder werde ich später bzw. morgen nachreichen.
Die Falten lassen sich leider nicht vermeiden, aber das war ja vornherein klar.
Bin nun bei knapp 3000 L (wo in den Boden gegraben wurde). Rest wird erst später aufgefüllt, ganze soll sich erstmal setzen. Desweiteren muss ich noch auf die Pflanzen warten, die ich noch einsetze. Danach wird das restliche Wasser befüllt.

Gruss Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2014)

Am Wochenende bin ich soweit fertig geworden:
Folie so gut es geht verlegt & den Tiefbereich befüllt. Anschließend habe ich mich der Pflanzzone gewidmet & auch gleich bepflanzt. (__ Hechtkraut, Tannenwedel, Schachthalm, Wasserlilie ..).
Teich ist soweit auch fast gefüllt, lediglich 25-30 cm fehlen noch, dieser wird aber erst aufgefüllt wenn die Pflanzen zu kräften gekommen sind.
Tiere haben sich auch schon eingefunden (__ Gelbrandkäfer sowie __ Wasserläufer). Bilder reiche ich morgen nach!


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Apr. 2014)

So, jetzt gibt es Bilder  

Wie gesagt, es ist noch nicht der End-Wasserstand! Pumpe hab eich schon getestet, kommt ganz gut was raus  Filter wird vermutlich ab morgen, spätestens DO laufen. Muss ich noch schauen wie ich das mit dem Auslauf handhabe.
Achja, aktuell Temperatur im Teich beträgt 13,8 °.


----------



## muh.gp (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

sieht doch schon richtig kuschlig aus. Die Steine in dem Eck gefallen mir sehr gut!

Wieviel Liter hast du denn schon drin?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

danke Holger! 
Nun müssen die Pflanzen nur noch gut wachsen.

Derzeit sollten knappe 7500 L (+-) drin sein. Ca. 1800 L fehlen noch bis zum End Wasserstand.

lG Fabian


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön. Die Ecke gefällt mir besonders gut. Wird nur nicht lange so bleiben.

Mal sehen wie es aussieht wenn alles eingefahren ist .

Hast Du Dir schon überlegt wie Du die Umrandung machen willst?

Mandy


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Mandy,

danke dir!
Warum sollte es nicht so bleiben ? Das sollte noch ein wenig dauern, bis meine Fische ein ziehen dürfen. Können so lang wie sie wollen in 20 Grad schwimmen 
Wenn meine __ Wasserminze genauso wächst wie in den letzten 2 Jahren, wird man wohl keinen Teich mehr sehen  Ansonsten wächst der Tannenwedel sowie die __ Schwertlilien super, __ Hechtkraut hängt hinter her. Aber bei den Wassertemperaturen...

Am Wochenende mache ich mich erstmal an die Isolierung (Styrodur 3 cm) ringsum. Für oben nehme ich __ Douglasie, das ich noch in der Farbe unseres Holzhauses & Carport streiche. Seitlich werde ich wohl Sichtschutzmatten nehmen, habe ich bereits bei vielen Hochteichen gesehen. (treibe mich in mehreren Foren umher).

Material liegt auch schon bereit, damit die Sache morgen angegangen werden kann.
Heute werde ich erstmal 2000 l in der IH wechseln.

Wünsche frohe Ostern
Fabian


----------



## Moonlight (18. Apr. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht so bleiben ?


 
Na weil die Fische 1. alles aufwühlen und durch den Teich schmeißen, 2. sich dort Algen ansiedeln werden /bzw. Schmutz absetzen wird und 3. die Koi die Pflanzen evtl. verputzen oder aus Langeweile rausreißen.
Auch wenn sie das bisher nicht gemacht haben sollten, wenn sie den Dreh raus haben, dann sieht Dein Teich wie ein Schlachtfeld aus 



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Für oben nehme ich __ Douglasie, das ich noch in der Farbe unseres Holzhauses & Carport streiche. Seitlich werde ich wohl Sichtschutzmatten nehmen, habe ich bereits bei vielen Hochteichen gesehen.


 
Also so wie ich. Als Sichtschutzmatte empfehle ich die hier (meine sind allerdings von einem anderen Verkäufer) ...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-HOLZ-PVC...Zäune&var=&hash=item51bb81331a#ht_5175wt_1155
Lassen sich mit der Schere ganz leicht schneiden ohne zu brechen oder helle Druckstellen zu bekommen.

Mandy


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Apr. 2014)

Ach das sehe ich nun nicht so wild. Bisher haben Sie die Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen, hoffe das bleibt weiterhin so. Schmutz sollte sich dort keiner ablagern können, habe extra dort den Wassereinlauf plaziert. Schaun wir mal was passiert wenn die Pflanzen gewachsen sind und die Fische im Teich schwimmen.

Habe viele gesehen, die diese Variante gewählt haben.
Habe mich für ein dunkles Braun entschieden, da die Umrandung eher heller is.
Sollte ganz gut zusammen passen, finde ich.

lG Fabian


----------



## Michael H (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Hatte das auch in meinem ersten Teich . Am Anfang hat das Genial ausgesehn mit den Steinen aber nach und nach wurden die Grün und Grüner . Am Schluß bevor ich die dann entfernt habe hatte die einen Schönen Grünen Flauschigen Überzug der länger und Länger wurde .

Mal sehn wie sich das bei dir Verhält ....


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Apr. 2014)

War im vorherigen Teich auch so, keine Probleme gehabt. Denke das sollte diesmal auch funktionieren. Wenn die Pflanzen mal alle gewachsen sind, dürfte man eh nichts mehr von dem Bereich sehen 

Habe euch mal aktuelle Bilder des Pflanzbereichs angehängt.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (18. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Fabian

Toller Teich und  Respekt wie schnell du das umgesetzt hast. like
Eine Frage:

Soll die Folie so bleiben? 
Ich hätte da Bedenken wegen Beschädigung durch Eis und UV.

Gruß, Knut


----------



## chrishappy2 (18. Apr. 2014)

Sehr schön bis jetzt. Gefällt mir


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Apr. 2014)

Danke Ihr zwei 

Nein Knut, das bleibt natürlich nicht so 
Bin noch nicht ganz fertig, Hochteich wird noch 
Außenmauer wird mit 3 cm Styrodur gedämmt & mit Sichtschutzmatten abgedeckt (als Farbe wurde ein dunkles Braun gewählt). Obendrauf kommen Douglasiebretter die ich noch in der Farbe unseres Holzhauses und 'Carport streichen werden (helleres braun- siehe auch Bilder zuvor). Ganz am Schluss wenn dies alles fertig ist & die Pflanzen gut gewachsen sind, werden noch knapp 2000 L Wasser aufgefüllt.

Zufrieren wird der Teich nicht, da er gut geschützt liegt (Haus - Garage ..) Desweiteren wird der Teich zusätzlich zum Styrodur nochmals isoliert (Wände). Auch wird der Teich komplett mit 32er Doppelstegplatten abgedeckt.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Apr. 2014)

Heute die Douglasiebretter fertig gestrichen.


----------



## Michael H (19. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Wie ...? Ein paar Bretter anmalen und gut ist . War das dein ganzes Tagwerk ...?

Das Trocknet doch schnell das zeug , die könnten schön am Teich sein die Bretter .


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Apr. 2014)

Ruhe hier  Muss ja schießlich auch noch andere Sachen machen außer Teich. 
Musste mich zwischendurch auch mal dem Bier widmen 
Ja, die 10 Bretter haben sich ganz schön dahingezogen, dachte auch da geht mehr. Muss ich wohl morgen noch ein wenig dran rumwurschteln


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Mai 2014)

Auch bei mir geht es weiter 
Der Teich nähert sich der Zielgeraden. Bin fast fertig, kleine Detail fehlen noch, die aber diese Woche abgeschlossen werden.
Wie Ihr auf den Bildern seht bin ich mit der Außenverkleidung fast fertig. Auch habe ich euch mal ein Bild bei Nacht angehangen (Unterwasserbeleuchtung).
Filterauslauf ist provisorisch, wird diese Woche noch verlegt. Auch spiele ich noch mit dem Gedanken zusätzlich noch einen CS2 vorzuschalten.


----------



## Michael H (5. Mai 2014)

Morsche 

Sieht gut aus , aber die innere reihe Bretter hätteste auch auf 45 Grad schneiden können .
Ansonsten Top , wenn das mit meiner Terrasse Aktuell wird ruf ich dich dann an , du kannst das ja jetzt schon


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Mai 2014)

Ach da hatte ich keine Lust mehr drauf, fällt so beim hinsehen aber auch nicht auf, man achtet ja mehr auf die Fische 

Alles klar 
Morgen wird die kleine Rasselbande abgeholt


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Mai 2014)

Gerade die Wasserwerte gemessen:

Gemessen um 16 Uhr.
Temperatur 14,7 Grad
KH 11
GH 14
O2 8
No2 0,01
No3 0,5
PH 7,6
Fe 0,02
NH4 0,05


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Mai 2014)

Wollte euch die Neuzugänge nicht vorenthalten! 
Kommen auch schon schön zur Hand


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2014)

Erinnert mich an den Teich, den ich jeden Tag sehe...nämlich an meinen. Ich hab nur die Douglasienbretter in den Ecken anders verlegt...  Sieht super aus  ( wäre ja auch bloed was gegenteiliges zu sagen, kicher). Bin gespannt wie er sich,mit der Filterung, so macht.


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mandy,

erstmal vielen Dank 
Am Filter werde ich am Mittwoch noch etwas ändern (Filtermedien). Die UVC läuft nun auch seit dem WE.
Bis jetzt kann ich nichts negatives feststellen. Den Fischen geht es gut, die WW passen (werden am DO nochmals kontrolliert). Keine Algen Probleme ....
Die Pflanzen fangen nun endlich an richtig zu wachsen, derzeitige Wassertemperatur liegt bei 17.1 Grad.

Am Mittwoch werden nochmal ca. 1500 L Wasser gewechselt und nochmal Aqua5Dry hinzugegeben.
Denn Ende der Woche dürfen die neuen Koi einziehen. 

Mal sehn wie sich der Filter dieses Jahr schlägt, ansonsten darf er sich nächstes Jahr verabschieden 
Bilder vom Teich kommen im laufe der Woche.
Aber hier einmal eines meines Aquarium's.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

gestern durften die Koi umziehen 

Yambuki - 19 cm
 

Chagoi - 21 cm
 

Showa - 14 cm
 

Hariwake? - 9 cm
 

Shusui - 20 cm
 

Goshiki? - 22 cm
 

Fressen alle schon schön aus der Hand, der Chagoi (Maxi) lässt sich sogar schon seelenruhig hochheben von mir. 
Die Pflanzen machen sich relativ gut, obwohl Sie alle frisch sind und in einer Tiefe von ca. 60 cm stehen. Die Seerosenblätter erreichen schon fast die Oberfläche. Die erste Lilie blüht, bin sehr zufrieden.

schönes WE
Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder ein paar Bilder für euch, leider auch schon etwas älter, werde aber später aktuelle Foto's einstellen.
In letzter Zeit hatten wir leider ein Katzen/Mader Problem, das uns leider 4 Fische gekostet hat -.-
Hochteich wurde deswegen zusätzlich mit Brettern abgesichert, sodass kein Tier mehr ins Wasser greifen kann! (siehe letztes Bild). Seitdem ist auch endlich Ruhe.
Nächste Woche fängt mein 4 Wöchiger Urlaub an, dann werden die Bretter gestrichen, sowie der Pflanzbereich nochmal saniert! 
Zu den Fischen: Denen geht es richtig gut, wachsen prächtig. Haben seit Mai um das dreifache zugelegt


----------



## Svenne (27. Juli 2014)

Hat sich doch alles gut entwickelt. Sieht echt klasse aus dein Teich und deinen Tierchen scheint es doch auch zu gefallen.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Juli 2014)

Richtig toll geworden. Glückwunsch!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Juli 2014)

So, hier mal aktuelle Bilder vom Hochteich, noch kurz vor dem Unwetter geknipst. 

Auf den Bildern ist dann auch die zusätzliche Holzumrandung zum Schutz gegen Katzen, Mader & Co. zusehen (wird natürlich noch gestrichen )
Kurzzeitig hatte ich auch Fadenalgen die teilweise über 1 m lang waren (wurden von mir mechanisch entfernt). Diese waren aber nach ca. 3-4 Wochen von alleine wieder verschwunden. Desweiteren habe ich noch Nachwuchs, denke sind 4-5 Stück (__ Shubunkin, schön gefärbt sogar - 3cm)... Mal sehen wie sie sich weiterhin machen.
Wie bereits oben erwähnt wird die Pflanzzone noch etwas geändert (__ Hechtkraut hat nicht stand gehalten, wurde herausgerissen).. Dafür macht sich aber __ Kalmus sehr gut. Davon kommen noch weitere hinein, auch wegen der Wassertiefe von 50-60 cm! Die Tannenwedel, die erst fast gänzlich verschwunden waren sind wieder richtig gut gekommen.. Auch die Krebsscheren haben ordentlich zugelegt auf eine Größe von über 30 cm + Nachkommen. Besonders gut machen sich aber die Seerosen (siehe Bilder). Ansonsten gibt es keine Probleme am Teich oder Fischen. Was ich noch dazu sagen kann, das der Teich absofort von Dr. Achim Bretzinger betreut wird (Frühjahr & Herbstcheck)

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2014)

Wie schon angesprochen ist Dienstag mein Paket von Naturagart angekommen, Mittwoch habe ich mich auch gleich ans einpflanzen gemacht.
Bis das ganze Zeug an seinem Platz stand, buuh & das bei 30 Grad.. Auch erleichterte mir Maxi (Chagoi) die Arbeit nicht, den das anhängliche Ding war sowas von aufdringlich als wollte er in mich hineinschlupfen (stand im Wasser bei 1,60 Tiefe) . Sollten die Pflanzen genausp gut wachsen wie die anderen bisher, bin ich sehr zufrieden & das hintere rechte ECk wird zum Urwald (wie gewollt). Auch der Nachwuchs macht sich richtig gut, sind ein paar sehr schön gefärbte dabei, mal sehen wie sie sich im Winter machen 
Desweiteren lese ich mich gerade bei den Vliesfiltern ein, da ich gerne nächstes Jahr wechseln möchte. Leider muss ich mich mit einem gepumpten System begnügen, umbauen möchte ich partout nicht, eventuell mal in 3 + Jahren. Werde mich diesbezüglich mal mit Mamo in Verbindung setzen.

So dann hier mal aktuelle Bilder von vorhin.
sonnige Grüße Fabian


----------



## Christopher (7. Aug. 2014)

Meine Enkelin möchte gerne einen kleinen Teich haben,nun ist die Frage  nehmen wir einen fertig Teich,
oder nehmen wir Folie.Sie hat nicht viel Platz ,ich setze ein Bild von der Ecke mit rein.
Danke für die Antworten.
P.S ,natürlich muß da noch alles frei gemacht werden.


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Christopher,

ich denke du hast dich hier im Thread geirrt!


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Aug. 2014)

Heute sind endlich nach langen warten die Knospen aufgegangen (schiebt schon wieder 4 nach)


----------



## Christopher (9. Aug. 2014)

Oh, das wusste ich nicht,wo hätte ich denn schreiben müssen,oder fragen müssen?


----------



## meinereiner (9. Aug. 2014)

Christopher schrieb:


> Oh, das wusste ich nicht,wo hätte ich denn schreiben müssen,oder fragen müssen?



Hallo Christopher,

Fabian meinte, du solltest in dem Forum 'Bau eines Teiches' ein neues Thema/Thread öffnen, und nicht ein bestehendes Thema/Thread 'kapern'.

Du gehst hier hin: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/bau-eines-teiches.65/
und rechts unten findest du einen Knopf 'Neues Thema erstellen'. Da kannst du deine Frage dann stellen. 
Ein Bild ist schon mal ganz gut, aber du solltest auch ein paar andere Angaben machen. Ungefähre Größe (Länge, Breite, Tiefe).
Nur Pflanzen, oder auch Fische etc.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Moonlight (9. Aug. 2014)

Ooooch manno, wie machst Du das mit Deinen Seerosen...meine kümmern vor sich hin und Blüten hatte ich dieses Jahr auch keine


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Aug. 2014)

Habe Christopher diesbezüglich schon eine Nachricht geschrieben 

Hallo Mandy 
Bin auch überrascht das Sie so gut blüht, ist nämlich eine neue aus diesem Jahr.


----------



## Christopher (9. Aug. 2014)

Ich bin noch nicht lange hier im Forum.
Ich muß mich noch erst zurecht finden.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Aug. 2014)

*Bau einer Winter/Teich-Abdeckung
*
da das Wetter, zumindest bei uns nicht gerade hervorragend ist (Teich nur noch 17.7 Grad), plane ich derzeit schon den Bau meiner Teichabdeckung. Geplant ist, das Grundgerüst aus Vollholz 10x8 cm zubauen.

Hier mal eine kleine Skizze:
 

Die länge beträgt ca. 3,50 m x 2,20 m. Hinten sollten die Hohe des Dach's ca. 70-80 cm betragen!
Für's Dach wollte ich 16 mm Doppelstegplatten in X-Struktur (klar) verwenden. K-Wert: 1,8 & 65-70% Lichtdurchlässigkeit.
Ringsherum wird die Abdeckung mit ca. 5 cm Styrodur gedämmt & anschließend mit Profilholz (außen) verkleidet (Stecksystem).  Holz wird in Farbe des Teichrandes gestrichen.


Habt Ihr Tipps für mich? Würde mich sehr über Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Aug. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Tipps für mich? Würde mich sehr über Rückmeldung freuen.


Eine Verankerung mit einplanen. Bekommst das heulen, wenn der Wind da drunter packt und dann das ganze dem Nachbar oder dir selbst in den Wagen wirft.

Mit ca. 7.5 m²  kann man schon beim passenden Wind mit einem Flugdrachen frei durch die Gegend schweben. Oder als Surfer mit Brett weit über die Wellen __ fliegen.
Da sind 100 kg nix was den Wind stört.


Wenn du eine Holzkonstruktion drunter machen willst, warum nimmst du dann die x Platten?

Währmedämmwert, willst du den Teich beheizen oder hoffst du dadurch den Teich eisfrei zu halten. 

Wenn du selbst was baust dann denke an das nächste Frühjahr. So bauen das man das Ganze wieder in Teilen auseinander schrauben kann. Auch wenn es bedeutet jetzt beim Bau mal einige Hölzer mehr zu brauchen


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das Dach wäre natürlich befestigt worden.

Desweiteren habe ich noch eine 2. Methode im Kopf, wie ich meinen Hochteich abdecken könnte.
Diese ist weitaus einfach zu realisieren und billiger auch noch. 
Da ich eine super Teichform (Rechteck) habe, könnte ich einfach die Doppelstegplatten auf meinen Teich legen. (werden natürlich befestigt ). Hierfür würde ich 25 mm Starke Platten wählen, mit 7 facher X-Struktur. Die Stegplatten hätten einen K-Wert von 1,5 & 70% Lichtdurchlässigkeit. Hätte dann von Wasseroberfläche zu den Stegplatten einen Luftraum von ca. 35 cm.


----------



## Michael H (17. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Würde da auch eher zur 2. Version Tendieren . Allein die UK aus 10 er Balken wird schon einiges Wiegen . Am Schluß brauchste 4 Mann um das Teil Rauf oder Runter zubekommen .

P.S.: Ich Persöhnlich finde die Abdeckerrei sowieso Schwachsinn . In der Natur wird auch nicht Abgedeckt , je mehr due deine Fische Verhätschelst um so anfälliger werden sie ......

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinungen und es wird zu dem Thema andere Meinungen geben die wirder das Gegenteil sagen .....


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Aug. 2014)

Denke auch das ich bei der 2ten Variante hängen bleiben! Die Außenwände des Teiches sind von Haus auf schon mit 4 cm Styrodur gedämmt, zusätzlich werde ich außen nochmals 3 cm anbringen & diese mit Isolierfolie (die ich heute bestellt habe) ringsum einwickeln.

Auf den Teich kommen dann Polycarbonat Doppelstegplatten, kann hier jemand welche empfehlen ?? Gehe ich davon aus desto dicker, desto besser ??


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Aug. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Auf den Teich kommen dann Polycarbonat Doppelstegplatten, kann hier jemand welche empfehlen ?? Gehe ich davon aus desto dicker, desto besser ??


Kommt wohl drauf an was du möchtest. Die Einfachen Stegplatten lassen bei gleicher dicke bis zu 85% Licht durch die x-Platten 60-70%


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Aug. 2014)

Ja genau, die einfachen haben mehr Lichtdurchlässigkeit, die anderen aber einen höheren Dämmwert.
Was ich möchte ist eigentlich Nebensache, es soll für Fische & Teich das beste sein.


----------



## snemeis (23. Aug. 2014)

Schöner Teich, Hut ab !! Hast absolut meinen Geschmack getroffen.
Passende Größe, überschaubare Kosten, was will man mehr.
Ich werde voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr mit meinem neuen größeren Teich starten.
Kann passieren das ich deinen als Muster nehme


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Aug. 2014)

Vielen Dank, dies kannst du gerne tun


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Dafür ist dieses Forum ja auch da , das man für sich das Beste rausziehen kann und natürlich auch umsetzt.




P.S.: Ich find den Teich auch Geil  , und sowas inner Art entsteht bei mir auch . Nur ein paar Litter mehr ...


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Aug. 2014)

Aber auch nur wenn der Micha mal fertig wird


----------



## Michael H (24. Aug. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn der Micha mal fertig wird


 Gut Ding will Weile haben .....

50 % der Folie ist drin und morgen wird gewasser't


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Aug. 2014)

Bin sehr gespannt, verfolge deinen Thread ständig.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Bilder ?


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Sep. 2014)

Möchte euch meine Teichabdeckung nicht vorenthalten!


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2014)

Hallo

Du bist also auch so einer der seine Fische ( Koi )  verwöhnt .......

Nun ja da gibt es auch wieder zwei Lager zu dem Thema . Jeder wie er will .

Sieht auf jeder Fall Top aus deine Abdeckung . Wie machste das mit deinem Filter . Wie ich sehe steht der im letzten Bild noch im Freien , bekommt der auch noch ein Häuschen oder schaltest zu komplett aus ...?


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Sep. 2014)

Wenn ich Sie verwöhnen wollen würde, wäre er beheizt 
Ja, dieser wird noch mit Noppenfolie eingepackt und dann in eine Styrodur Box gesetzt (4-5 cm dicke).
Zusätzlich wird der Teich wenn der Winter einkehrt, noch zusätzlich mit der Noppenfolie um wickelt.

Pumpe läuft vorerst weiter, solange keine Probleme auftauchen. Wie handhabst du es denn ?
Warte derzeit noch auf den Besuch von DR. Bretzinger, habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen, wann der Besuch stattfindet.


----------



## Michael H (25. Sep. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Pumpe läuft vorerst weiter, solange keine Probleme auftauchen. Wie handhabst du es denn ?.



Hmmmm Gute Frage mit der Pumpe weiß ich selbst noch nicht im moment ......
Da ich aber noch 19 Grad im Teich habe und es nun wieder Warm wird in der Schönen Pfalz ( Sonne bis 26 Grad ) steht das noch nicht zur Debatte .

Ich werde nicht Abdecken , muß erst mal Fertig werden mit dem Teich und das Drumrum .....


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Sep. 2014)

Der Teich war seit dem 6.9 abgedeckt mit einer Poolabdeckung, diese musste ich aber am WE abbauen, da Sie den Wind & Regen nicht mehr standhielt.
Teich war dann ungeschützt und kühlte bis auf 15,6 Grad aus. Sonne ist hier Fehlanzeige, Temperaturen sind um 5 Uhr früh bei 4-6 Grad. 
Wäre super wenn es nochmal schön wird, damit sich der Teich nochmals mit der Überdachung aufheizen kann.


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Okt. 2014)

Temperatur liegt derzeit immer noch bei knappen 18 Grad!
Morgen kommt Dr. Bretzinger zum Herbstcheck vorbei, darauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## troll20 (6. Okt. 2014)

Na da drücken wir euch die Daumen 
damit keiner  wird. 
Bei den Temp. wird es im Winter schwieriger sich zu entscheiden,  Füttern oder nicht. Filtern oder nicht. Heizen oder nicht.

Alles nicht so einfach. 

LG René


----------



## PeterW (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Fabian,

kann mich Michael da nur anschließen, feine Abdeckung hast du da gebaut.
Aber weil du hier Dr. Bretzinger erwähnst, da bin ich mal neugierig.
Reist da jemand durch die Lande oder ist der bei dir um die Ecke?
Bin da echt total ahnungslos.
Und brennend interessieren würde mich was so ein Herbstcheck denn wohl kostet.

LG
Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Okt. 2014)

Danke Rene, ich hoffe doch das alles okay ist. Aber dies wird sich morgen herausstellen. Dafür lasse ich Ihn ja extra kommen.
Filter wird noch gedämmt & wird voraussichtlich auch durchlaufen. Geheizt wird allerdings nicht! Gefüttert wird natürlich solange wie sie etwas wollen.

Dr. Bretzinger macht Hausbesuche in ganz Deutschland, vergangene Woche war er im Raum Berlin unterwegs & morgen kommt er um 17 Uhr nach Ingolstadt.
Seine Praxis liegt 1 1/2 Stunden von mir entfernt. Preislich weiß ich morgen ab 18 Uhr bestimmt mehr, tippe auf um die 200 € rum.
Aber dazu kann ich morgen mehr berichten.


----------



## Michael H (7. Okt. 2014)

Hallo

Und wie sieht es aus . Alle Fit ...?
Was meint der Doc .......


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Okt. 2014)

Griasts eich!

Doch etwas später geworden mit dem Bericht..
Um 6 Uhr ist er bei uns angekommen, mit etwas Verspätung. Wurden aber zuvor telefonisch darüber informiert. War auch überhaupt kein Problem, habe draußen in der Garage eh am neuen Absperrelement für das vordere Garagentor gebastelt (haben seit Freitag wieder 3 junge Zwergwidder ).

Erstmal hat er sein Gerät angesteckt das den PH Wert sowie den Sauerstoffgehalt misst. Von den Wasserwerten her ist alles im grünen Bereich bis auf den Sauerstoffgehalt, der etwas niedrig. Habe vorhin schon eine Sauerstoffpumpe bestellt, damit ist das Problem schon mal aus der Welt. Haben uns dann etwas über den Filter unterhalten, er meinte auch das hier auch noch alles i.O. ist, aber es irgendwann zu klein wird. Auch kein Problem, habe gleich mit Ihm über den geplanten Kauf eines Vließers im Frühjahr gesprochen (suche schon dauernd, nach etwas guten gebrauchten). Und ich sollte doch einen Schwimmer an die Pumpe anbauen, zwecks komplett Entleerung bei einem Schaden (Schlauchplatzen oder ähnlichem).

Ich beobachte ja schon seit einiger Zeit meinen Shusui, der offensichtlich Karpfenbocken hat (der einzige im Team). Herr Bretzinger & mein Vater haben derweil unseren Bottich hergerichtet (ausgespült - Wasser - Narkosemittel). Derzeit habe ich den Shusui herausgefangen. Er war dann kurzzeitig im Bottich (ca. 2-3 min). Dann wurde schon mit der Kontrolle begonnen (Abstrich + Kiemenabstrich). Auch wurde Ihm eine Spritze gegeben, diesbezüglich gegeben und ich sollte doch weiter hin die "Pocken" im Auge behalten.
Abstrich ergab 2 kleine Würmchen, im großen und ganzen nichts schlimmes. Konnte es mir unter dem Mikroskop ansehen. Ich soll eine Behandlung durchführen (Koi Med Worm Ex). Man bekommt auch Rabatt bei ihm. Habe ich auch schon bestellt, sollte Ende der Woche noch ankommen. Werde dann sofort behandeln (Wasser hat immer noch über 17 Grad & es soll ja nochmal warm werden hier). Zu den Kosten kann ich mich leider nicht äußern, habe zwar gefragt ob ich Bar bezahlen kann, Ihm war es aber per Rechnung lieber wegen den Daten für das nächste mal (Frühjahrscheck). Werde natürlich berichten was es insgesamt gekostet hat, sobald die Rechnung eintrifft.

Was man noch dazu sagen sollte, ist ein netter & sympathischer Mann!


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Okt. 2014)

Heute habe ich mich nochmal ein paar Stündchen dem Teich gewidmet. Filter wurde gereinigt, sowie der Boden des Teiches abgesaugt.
Auch wurde ein Wasserwechsel von ca. 2500 L durchgeführt. Um 17 Uhr nach dem ich von der Massage kam, war dann auch mein Medikament per GLS geliefert worden. (Koi-Med Worm Ex). Natürlich gleich verabreicht worden, nun heißt es warten.

Wenn ich Glück habe kommt vor dem Wochenende auch noch meine Lumftpumpe. Habe mich hier für die Hailea Hi-Flow V-30 entschieden, sollte genügen. Kommt dann ein Luftauströmer in den Teich und einer in den Filter. Das der Sauerstoffgehalt mal nach oben getrieben wird.

Demnächst sehe ich mich auch noch nach einen Durchlaufheizer um (3 KW) der anstatt meiner UVC angeschlossen wird & sich einschalten soll, sofern der Teich wirklich unter 4 Grad fallen sollte.

Die nächste große Anschaffung wird dann voraussichtlich ein Vlieser von Genesis, der bis zum Frühjahr Einzug halten soll.

Habe auch gleich mal meine Kois vermessen:
Chagoi Ende Mai 21 cm - nun 39 cm
Shusui Ende Mai 20 cm - nun 41 cm
Showa Ende Mai 14 cm - nun 30 cm
Yambuki Ende Mai 19 cm - nun 31 cm
Bekko Ende Mai 22 cm - nun 42 cm
Bekko Ende Mai 32 - nun 37 cm



Dann habe ich noch seit Freitag Zuwachs bekommen - 3 Zwergwidder (Maxi - Charly - Susi).


----------



## muh.gp (10. Okt. 2014)

HAMMER-Zuwächse! 

Meine Heizung ist heute eingetroffen, wird demnächst auch eingebaut. Zwischen Pumpenkammer und UVC. Und auch ich habe sie nur als Sicherheit, wenn es mal gegen die magischen 4 Grad geht.

Viel Erfolg bei der Behandlung!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Okt. 2014)

Besonders die Höhe verblüfft, der Shusui hatte 15-16 cm an Höhe, was man im Wasser gar nicht merkt. Hat mich aber auch erst Dr. Bretzinger drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Stehn wohl gut im Futter 

Mache den Heizer auch nur dran, um das Gewissen zu beruhigen. Zum (Dauer) Heizen kann man Sie wohl vergessen.
War gerade nochmal draußen & habe etwas Sinkfutter gegeben.

Danke, Holger!


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2014)

So, habe mal kurzer Hand eine provisorische Filterbox gebaut. Filter ist innen bzw. wird noch mit Noppenfolie eingewickelt, die Box ist mit 2 cm Styrodur gedämmt.
Soll nur für dieses Jahr sein, nächstes Jahr kaufe ich ein kleines Gartenhaus in das dann mein Vlieser kommt (bleibt dann Ganzjährig gedämmt stehen).


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2014)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Habe auch gleich mal meine Kois vermessen:
> Chagoi Ende Mai 21 cm - nun 39 cm *5 Monate *18 cm
> Shusui Ende Mai 20 cm - nun 41 cm* 5 Monate *21cm
> Showa Ende Mai 14 cm - nun 30 cm *5 Monate *16cm
> ...


Schon gewaltig was die Tierchen in ein paar Monaten zulegen können und auch wie unterschiedlich das Wachstum ist.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Nov. 2014)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von heute!


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Nov. 2014)

Wenn alles klappt, kann ich in 1-2 Wochen ein neuen Vlieser mein eigenen nennen! 
Wird ein 500L werden...


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Nov. 2014)

Heute habe ich mich nochmal kurz dem Teich gewidmet:
Pflanzen wurden radikal gekürzt
Filter noch mehr isoliert
Wasser gewechselt ca. 2500 L

Temperatur derzeit, 12,6 Grad


----------



## Michael H (20. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Pflanzen Kahlschnitt hab ich auch noch vor mir . Wassertemperatur hab ich auch noch 10 Grad ohne Abdeckung . Großartig Kalt war es hier noch nicht.

Und alles nur das sich die Paddler wohlfühlen ............


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Nov. 2014)

Das war vll. ne Sauerei... 
Ging gar nicht so einfach mit der Winterabdeckung..

Haben seit Wochen hier nur 5-8 Grad Tagsüber, Abends gings schon paar mal knapp unter 0..


----------



## PeterW (20. Nov. 2014)

Hi,
ebenfalls noch 10° Wassertemperatur. Schneiden muss ich auch noch, aber im Moment ist alles noch so grün
Letztes Wochenende habe ich meinen Biotec Screenmatic sauber  gemacht und für den Winter in den Keller.
War nicht so lecker. Pumpe auch rausgeholt und grundgereinigt. Jetzt habe ich noch die 2 Filtertonnen am laufen.
Da tausche ich aber in Kürze auch noch die Pumpe aus gegen eine 1500 ltr. Pumpe für den Winterbetrieb.
Dann auch noch die Tonnenumhausung gescheit eindämmen und gut ist.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Nov. 2014)

Bei mir war auch noch einiges saftig grün, jedoch andere wurden schon braun.
2x wollte ich mir das abschneiden nicht antun. Das einzige was noch stehen bleiben darf, ist meine Seerose (links) die treibt noch neue Blätter und schob vor kurzen noch eine Blüte nach oben (geht aber nicht auf). Die andere habe ich vor 1 Woche schon abgeschnitten.


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Dez. 2014)

Hallöchen,

die Koi schwimmen immer noch munter umher, auch fressen Sie noch täglich Ihr Wintersinkfutter.
Temperatur derzeit nur noch bei 8,4 Grad.

Desweiteren habe ich mir heute endlich einen Vliesfilter gekauft! 
Geworden ist es ein Genesis 500L. Geliefert bekomme ich Ihn in der KW 51!


----------



## krallowa (2. Dez. 2014)

Schickes Teil aber nichts für den kleinen Geldbeutel


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Dez. 2014)

Das stimmt, aber was tut man nicht alles für seine Tiere.
Desweiteren muss man dazu sagen, das es eine einmalige Anschaffung.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2014)

So, gestern schon brachte das Christkind in Form einer Spedition mein Weihnachtsgeschenk! 
Und zwar wurde mein Genesis geliefert (sollte eig. erst nächste Woche kommen).

         

Habe 2 verschiedene Rollen gewählt, einmal die Cleartex, sowie die Flow.
Werde dann im Frühling testen, welche mir mehr zusagt.

Desweiteren ist auch noch mein Teichheizer eingetrudelt, der Winter kann also kommen.
Teichtemperatur derzeit noch 7,4 Grad. Fische sind noch putzmunter (schwimmen in 50-60 cm tiefe)
Winterfutter (Saito Energy) wird noch täglich gegeben und sehr gut aufgenommen.


----------



## muh.gp (13. Dez. 2014)

Glückwunsch, lass ihn im Bad mal Probe laufen... Technik die begeistert! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Dez. 2014)

Verdammt, du bringst mich auf Ideen 
Aber das werd ich wohl nicht tun können, sonst überlebe ich den nächsten Frühjahr nicht


----------



## Alfii147 (19. Dez. 2014)

So mal ein kleines Update:
Stand 15:40 Uhr Temperatur 9,1 Grad.
Am Wochenende steht ein WW an, der die Temperatur auf 10 + anheben wird.

Chagoichen lässt sich wieder streicheln 

Heizer ist noch nicht angeschlossen, werde ich vermutlich auch nicht brauchen.. 
Werde ihn aber trotzdem anstelle der UVC anschließen, möchte nämlich gern im Frühjahr bisschen nachhelfen mit der Temperatur.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Dez. 2014)

Am Dienstag habe ich mal wieder etwas Wasser gewechselt, der letzte ist ja auch schon wieder knapp 2 Monate her gewesen.
Hatten strahlenden Sonnenschein bei 8-10 Grad im Schatten.. Leider kommt zu dieser Jahreszeit keine Sonne hinterm Haus an, leider!
Nachts sank leider die Temperatur rapide auf -4,3 Grad!! Was natürlich das Temperatur + vom WW zu nichte machte..
Ab dem Wochenende kommt dann leider eine Kaltfront wo Temperaturen bis -13 Grad bei uns bringen -.-

Da ich über das Wochenende nicht da bin, habe ich heute endlich die UVC abgeschlossen und den Heizer installiert.
War wieder mal ein Akt das Zeug dicht zu bekommen, gelang aber nach 1 1/2 Stunden endlich.
Temperatur ist auf 6 Grad gestellt, darunter lasse ich es nicht fallen. Dürfte Sie aber auch nicht, so isoliert wie der Teich ist..
Temperatur derzeit 8,7.

Dann möchte ich euch auch noch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk zeigen 
 

Wünsche euch noch schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Dez. 2014)

Neue Bilder


----------



## Alfii147 (7. März 2015)

Da heute schönes Frühlingswetter herrscht, bekommen die kleinen einen kräftigen Wasserwechsel.
Temperatur derzeit 7 Grad im Teich, vll. schaffe ich es danach auf knappe 10 Grad.


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Apr. 2015)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder.
Derzeitige Wassertemperatur 14,6 Grad.

Ab Mai mache ich mich mal an den Technik Umbau, dann kommt endlich der Vliesfilter zum Einsatz


----------



## Michael H (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo
Schön Zutraulich deine Bande .......


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Apr. 2015)

Mäxchen würde bestimmt sogar mit mir spazieren gehen, wenn er könnte 

Seit dem die Sonne endlich wieder hinters Haus kommt, sind alle aufgewacht.
Auch die Pflanzen wachsen schon wieder schön, die ersten __ Lilien habe schon die Wasseroberfläche durchstoßen (65 cm tief).


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Mai 2015)

So, heute hatte ich Besuch von DR. Bretzinger zum Frühjahrcheck.
Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich & das beste ist das alle Fische top Fit sind und nichts zu finden war.

Allerdings meinte er das 2 meiner süßen etwas bummelig sind


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Juni 2015)

Seit dieser Woche ist die Abdeckung endlich ab..
Leider bin ich immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, den Vlieser anzuschließen. Dies wird sich auch noch etwas ziehen denke ich.

Heute habe ich ein paar Fadenalgen gefischt (hätte mehr erwartet) 
Später wird der Filter gesäubert und ein Wasserwechsel von ca. 3000 L durchgeführt.

Im Laufe der nächsten Woche, werden noch ein paar Pflänzchen nachgepflanzt.

Temperatur derzeit 22,8 Grad, tendenz steigend


----------



## Alfii147 (10. März 2016)

Hallo,

melde mich auch mal wieder..
Fische sind putzmunter & schwimmen derzeit bei 10 Grad + umher.

Zum Frühjahrscheck bin ich vorgemerkt, Dr. Bretzinger dürfte also Anfang Mai wieder vorbei kommen!

Dieses Jahr wird auch endlich mal mein Vlieser installiert, der wartet schon seid knapp 2 Jahren im Keller auf seinen Einsatz.

Ende der Woche oder nächste werde ich mal einen kräftigen Wasserwechsel durchführen & danach eventuell gleich etwas zuheizen ..

lG


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

da es bei mir, nach meinem Motorrad-Unfall im Oktober, Fußtechnisch immer noch nicht so gut aussieht, passiert natürlich am Teich nicht all zuviel.
Letztens habe ich mich aber aufgerafft und den Boden am Teich schön abgesaugt und die hälfte an Wasser gewechselt. Dies wurde eh "etwas" vernachlässigt.

Da ich den Wintercheck letztes Jahr, schleifen hab lassen, war wie im März schon angekündigt, der Doktor mal wieder bei mir am Teich.
Wurde nichts dramatisches gefunden, bis auf ein paar Kiemenwürmer. Handelt sich aber nur um einen leichten Befall, dieser wird aber trotzdem behandelt (Worm-Ex).
Ansonsten sind die Tiere top Fit. Sogar mein 14 Jahre alter Black Moor schwimmt fröhlich mit umher. Ansonsten wird der __ Shubunkin Nachwuchs erwachsen .. 

Wenn das Wetter nun endlich mal mitspielen würde, könnte auch der Teich mal abgedeckt werden.
Ist ja ein hin und her, mal kurz schön, danach Tage lang wieder Regen..

Heizer ist nun hochgedreht, damit die Temperatur nicht mehr unter 18 Grad fallen kann!
Temperatur von heute: 20,7 Grad - Tendenz hoffentlich steigend ..

Dann hoffe ich, das dieses Jahr noch der Vlieser installiert wird.
Muss aber auch noch alles durchgeplant werden, wie und was/wo..
Schutzhäuschen, oder ein anderer Schutz....


liebe Grüße


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

es gibt wieder mal ein kleines Update zu mir:
Am Teich, hat sich nichts geändert & den Tieren geht es prächtig.

Heute wollte ich einen Wasserwechsel durchführen, leider hat die Gartenpumpe, den Winter wohl nicht überlebt..
Neue ist bestellt (mehr Power, als die alte) & wird morgen geliefert. 

Da ich mich immer noch mit den Fußproblemen rumschlage & nun beide betroffen sind und bei jedem Schritt schmerzen & nun auch noch eine OP ansteht, hat sich immer noch nichts ergeben, die Teichtechnik zu erneuern.

Der Vliesfilter steht immer noch verpackt im Keller herum ..

Dieses Jahr wird es aber in Angriff genommen, zwar nicht von mir, aber die Erneuerungen werden durchgeführt.

Vliesfilter soll den Kammerfilter ersetzen.
Teichpumpe wird erneuert bzw. verstärkt - Aquaforte DM 20000 Vario (einstellbar).
Neues extriges Filterhäuschen neben den Teich (gedämmt). 

lG


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2017)

...nebenbei...Gute Besserung und alles Gute für die OP.


----------



## Alfii147 (15. März 2017)

Hallo,

vielen Dank, Zacky! Leider zieht sich alles etwas, aber der MRT-Termin für Montag steht. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt ..

Kommen wir zum Teich:
Die Materialien für das neue Filterhaus, liegen seit letzter Woche parat.
Erste Größenangabe: 180 (tiefe) x 160 (breite) x 250-220 (höhe - abfallen). Platziert zwischen Hochteich & Garage (geschützer Platz).
Dämmung (komplett) mit 5cm Styrodur
Für den Winter ist eine Heizung im Häuschen vorgesehen, ob diese nun nur die min. 5 Grad hält, oder mehr, bleibt abzuwarten..

Heute sind die restlichen Sachen von Genesis (2.5 KW Heizer + Bluelight 55 Wat UVC) eingetrudelt.
Die Dm 20000 Vario wurde kurzzeitig schon getestet, kommt gut was hinten raus, einstellen lässt sie sich auch Problemlos.

Fehlen tut nur noch die zusätzliche Biotonne, welche ich am Samstag holen werde.
Ob nun 310 oder 500 Liter, bleibt abzuwarten. Zum Einsatz kommen aber min. 250-300 Liter Helix im System.


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Apr. 2017)

Heute wurden der erste Schwung an Goldfischen/__ Shubunkin bei mir abgeholt.
Gehen in einen 15 Qm Teich, natürlich angelegt bei älteren Herrschaften.
Werden jetzt nach und nach, bis auf ein paar herausgesuchte (3-5 Stück - alte), alle ausziehen!

Bau des Filterhäuschens hat gestern auch begonnen, Grundgerüst steht bereits.
Morgen geht es dann weiter..

Außerdem bekomme ich morgen Besuch vom Koiarzt, zum Frühjahrscheck.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Apr. 2017)

Ohne Bilder glaube ich gar nichts


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ohne Bilder glaube ich gar nichts



Vom Häuschen, kommen morgen sofern man etwas mehr sieht, Bilder.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Apr. 2017)

Bilder vom Häuschen, gibt es entweder morgen, oder am Montag.
Heute hat sich durch einen ungeplanten Tierarztbesuch nichts getan ..

Dann war gerade noch der Koiarzt da:
Wasser & die Werte alles super.
Fische etwas bummelig! -.-
Etwas belegte Kiemen, habe ich es wohl etwas zu gut gemeint  

1-2 Würmchen wurde gefunden, müsste eigentlich nicht behandelt werden.
Mache aber trotzdem eine Kur, bevor die neuen Fische kommen.

Temperatur 15.4 Grad.
Warte nun bis alles aufgebaut ist, dann heize ich auf 18 Grad hoch.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2017)

Die Temperatur steigt, bin nun bei 17,3 Grad angelangt!
Die 18 Grad Marke knacke ich heute auch noch.

Später gibt es erste Bilder vom Filterhäuschen.


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2017)

So, hier nun der derzeitige Stand des Filterhäuschens!
















Gedämmt wird nun mit 4 cm Styrodur, komplett.
Liegt auch schon bereit.






Wie man sieht, ziemlich versteckt bzw. geschützt.





Und so sieht es hinter dem Teich aus, dort haben die Kaninchen ihr Reich!


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Die Temperatur steigt, bin nun bei 17,3 Grad angelangt!
> Die 18 Grad Marke knacke ich heute auch noch.
> 
> Später gibt es erste Bilder vom Filterhäuschen.



Gerade eben, die 18.1 Grad erreicht. 
So bleibt es nun erstmal!


----------



## Teich4You (9. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gedämmt wird nun mit 4 cm Styrodur, komplett.
> Liegt auch schon bereit.


Styro direkt gegen das Holz? 
Gibt das kein Schwitzwasser oder anderes?


----------



## Alfii147 (10. Apr. 2017)

Das muss man sich anschauen, wenn alles fertig gebaut ist, ob dann gleich oder erst kurz vor dem Winter gedämmt wird.
Das Häuschen wird ja gut durchlüftet, bekommt 2 Türen vorne, die auch geöffnet werden.
Zusätzlich, wird das Dach so gebaut, das man den __ Giebel aufklappen kann, das Warme oder feuchte Luft entweichen kann.

Filter sind alle verschlossen, somit kann nicht viel Feuchtigkeit entweichen.
Im Winter wird das Häuschen auf Temperatur gehalten.


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Apr. 2017)

Gestern wurden noch ein paar benötigte Materialien für die Hütte gekauft, somit kann es heute etwas weiter gehen!
Einzige was noch nicht geplant ist, ist die Aufstellung des Vliesers und der Biotonne.
Muss noch was passendes finden, worauf der Vlieser gestellt wird.

Dann habe ich es wohl etwas zu Gut gemeint mit der Temperatur.
Heute Mittag gemessen, 19,4 Grad!


----------



## muh.gp (11. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich es wohl etwas zu Gut gemeint mit der Temperatur.
> Heute Mittag gemessen, 19,4 Grad!



Das sind ja fast schon Mega-Wachstums-Bedingungen...


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Apr. 2017)

Nun muss die Temperatur nur noch gehalten werden!
Sollte aber Machbar sein, erst Recht wenn nun alles mal steht und fertig angeschlossen ist.

Muss ja den kommenden Chagoi, mollige Temperaturen ermöglichen.
Wobei dies eh noch bis Juni dauert, Import hatte Verzögerungen.

Letztes Jahr, hatte ich die jetzigen Temperaturen erst Ende Mai..


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

dadurch dass das Wetter ja so lala ist, habe ich nur noch 18.7 Grad im Teich.
Unter 18 Grad, lasse ich ihn aber auch nicht mehr fallen!
Mit dem aktuellen bzw. alten Heizsystem ist es aber etwas umständlich, da nicht genau einstellbar.
Dies ändert sich aber morgen, wenn der neue Heizer zum Einsatz kommt.

Zum Filterhäuschen:
Steht wackelt und hat Luft 
Dach ist drauf, ringe immer noch mit mir, ob ich es nun zum aufklappen machen soll, oder nicht..
Einzige was nun noch fehlt, ist die Türe, eilt aber erstmal nicht! Die Technik war wichtiger, das erstmal alles steht & in Betrieb gehen kann.

Technik ist seit heute auch verstaut, war aber ein Akt, bis mal alles gepasst hat.
Es musste alles so oft verschoben und umplaziert werden, da der Vlieser nicht hinter die Regentonne gepasst hat.
Hat es dann Platz mäßig alles Hand und Fuß gehabt, dann passt natürlich die Höhe nicht! Das ist der Große Nachteil am gepumpten System, erst Recht wenn man noch einen Hochteich hat mit 70 cm hat. Somit muss das ganze natürlich noch ein Stückchen höher, der Vlieser endet nun bei ca. 160 cm Höhe, so kann ich oben noch reinschauen, brauche aber zum Vlieswechsel einen kleinen Hocker  Aber was soll's, Platz nach oben ist/war vorhanden.

Nächstes Jahr, hat sich die Sache hoffentlich erledigt und es wird komplett auf Schwerkraft gewechselt!
Dazu gibt es aber zu späterer Stunde, noch genauere Infos.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Apr. 2017)

Also bis jetzt, bin ich sehr angetan vom Vlieser!
Bisher läuft auch alles perfekt & gibt derzeit nichts zu bemängeln.

Technik ist zwar noch unaufgeräumt, aber dies wird im Laufe der Woche in Angriff genommen.
Wichtig war erstmal, das die Technik läuft, was Sie nun tut.

Da die nächste Zeit eh nichts am Teich passiert (schlechtes Wetter), habe ich heute gleich die Wurmkur gestartet!
Wasser hat konstant 18 Grad, welche jetzt erstmal so bleiben. 

Die letzten Jahre, wurde der Teich immer mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt, hatte bisher auch nie Probleme, aber dieses Jahr, lasse ich mal mein Brunnenwasser bei Tauros testen.
Bin mal gespannt, was dabei raus kommt!

Wünsche noch frohe Ostern!


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das ich noch gar kein Bild, vom fertigen Filterhäuschen gepostet habe.
Habe jetzt auf die schnelle nur eines, mehr/bessere werden folgen.

Technik steht, läuft bestens!
Kabel müssen noch passend verstaut werden.
Wände sind isoliert, fehlt noch die Biokammer + Filter

In den nächsten 2 Tagen, wird die erste Vliesrolle gewechselt.
War eine mit 20 g & hielt knapp 4 Wochen. Wobei, sie eigentlich etwas länger gehalten hätte, hatte aber anfänglich mehr Verschnitt und habe 2 mal die verschmutzte Rolle entleert.
Bin aber mit dem Verbrauch, sehr zufrieden, für die erste Rolle!
Nun wird auf eine bessere Variante gewechselt - 40 g Vlies.







Anstrich fehlt noch, folgt aber sobald das Wetter mal besser wird!

Teichtemperatur, wurde von mir auch angehoben, diese beträgt derzeit mollige 21 Grad - den Koi & dem Rest, gefällts! 

Dann, habe ich ja schon berichtet, das ich mir 2 Chagoi, in VHQ-Qualität (was das Wachstum betrifft) erworben habe.
Die werden dieses Jahr nicht mehr bei mir einziehen! Einer der beiden wurde storniert und hierfür, eine Aufzucht für einen Kandidaten hinzugebucht.
Handelt sich um ein Azukari-Projekt, für die 15 Stück ausgewählt wurden. Sollte alles vernünftig ablaufen, dürfte der Cahgoi nächstes Jahr im Mai um die 60 cm + aufweisen.
Bin sehr gespannt! Ende Mai, gibt es die ersten Bilder der kleinen Racker (20-25 cm Groß). Vereinzelt, wird es Berichte, bzw. ein Update der Aufzucht geben, welches ich gerne hier mitteilen werde.

Dadurch, das vermutlich dieses Jahr, kein Koi mehr einziehen wird, habe ich mir was anderes nettes gegönnt! 
Bestellt Ende Februar, Auslieferung war der 5.5.






liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Mai 2017)

Mal ein paar neue Bildchen! 
Den Fischen geht es prächtig und schwimmen bei über 22 Grad.

Wenn es Wetter technisch so bleibt, wird Ende der Woche aufgedeckt.

Hier läuft grad ein Wasserwechsel, mit temperierten Wasser, gefällt ihnen


----------



## Alfii147 (26. Mai 2017)

Da nun erstmal das Wetter gut bleiben soll und mir die Abdeckung, obwohl Sie offen war, die wärme klaut, habe ich heute die Abdeckung abgebaut.
Fische sind nun erstmal etwas schreckhaft und verziehen sich in den schattigen Bereich.

Daran müssen Sie sich nun erstmal wieder gewöhnen. Abdeckung ist seit September/Oktober 2015 nicht mehr abgebaut gewesen.


----------



## Alfii147 (27. Mai 2017)

Seit gestern ist nun die Abdeckung herunten & die Temperaturen steigen.
Koi haben sich soweit daran gewöhnt  

Bald steht wieder mal ein Vlieswechsel an, komme leider nicht über 3 Wochen hinaus.
Werde meinen Durchlfuss aber auch nicht reduzieren deswegen.

Habe nun ein paar Vlieshersteller/Verkäufer angeschrieben.
1 Probe Rolle ist unterwegs, für gute 6 € weniger als die Originale von Genesis.
Beides 50 cm breite und 100 m länge in 40 G.

Sollte sie Ihre Aufgabe zufriedenstellend erfüllen, wird ein großer Schwung geordert! 

Später wird ein kleiner zusätzlicher Wasserwechsel durchgeführt.

Temperatur derzeit 22,7 Grad.
Soll Temperatur bei 21,5, darunter springt die Heizung an.

Gestern mal die WW gemessen:

PH 7,8-8
KH 13
GH 21

Nitrit 0,025

NH4 eher 0

Sauerstoff 8-10


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Mai 2017)

Gestern, wurde die Anlage Tagsüber mit Vollgaß betrieben, damit das Vlies leer wird.
Tja, Fehlanzeige.. Hat nochmal eine Nacht gehalten! Langsam kann ich es aber schon besser einschätzen.

Hätte heute bestimmt auf normalem Betriebstempo noch mal gute 4-6 Stunden gehalten.
Mir war aber die Entsorgung mit der schwarzen Tonne noch wichtiger.

Konnte die Rolle kaum rausheben, die saß so fest drinnen.
Gewicht über 20 KG, das die überhaupt noch gedreht wurde... 

Und stinken tut das Teil, der Wahnsinn. 
Das zieht sowas von in die Haut rein, riecht man jetzt nach 2 Stunden inkl. Duschen und mehrmaligem Händewaschen immer noch. Aber ich muss ja das Wickeldorn befreien, für die neuen Rollen.


----------



## tosa (29. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss ja das Wickeldorn befreien, für die neuen Rollen.


 welchen Wickeldorn hast du? ich habe da noch welche von liegen, ist der von Genesis.



Alfii147 schrieb:


> Und stinken tut das Teil, der Wahnsinn.
> Das zieht sowas von in die Haut rein, riecht man jetzt nach 2 Stunden inkl. Duschen und mehrmaligem Händewaschen immer noch


und dafür gibt es die etwas höheren Handschuhe, grins


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Mai 2017)

Den von Genesis, in 50 cm Größe.
Die anderen bieten ja leider keinen an.
Schon ne Sau Arbeit, den Mist da runter zuschneiden.

Ob sich da die 6-7 € pro Rolle Ersparnis lohnen, wenn ich von einem anderen Hersteller kaufe.
Dauert schon etwas, bis der Wickeldorn frei ist ..

Handschuhe wollte ich dieses mal schon anziehen, dann war ich aber schon mitten drin


----------



## tosa (29. Mai 2017)

mist, ich glaube die ich habe sind 1 Meter


----------



## Michael H (29. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Und stinken tut das Teil, der Wahnsinn.
> Das zieht sowas von in die Haut rein, riecht man jetzt nach 2 Stunden inkl. Duschen und mehrmaligem Händewaschen immer noch.


Hallo
Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna ....


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> mist, ich glaube die ich habe sind 1 Meter



Schade 

Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, ob es mir dies Wert ist, wegen 6-7 € .


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Mai 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna ....



Du ich war 2x mal Duschen, in der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir ein Dutzend mal die Hände gewaschen..
18 Uhr rum, war es dann endlich mal verschwunden der Gestank


----------



## Michael H (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo
Ich kenn der Geruch nur zu gut . Wenn ich meinen Trommler Spülwasser Filter sauber mache , stinkt die Ecke auch erst mal ne halbe Stunde . 
Stinkt abartig....


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Mai 2017)

Nächste mal ziehe ich definitiv Handschuhe an


----------



## tosa (29. Mai 2017)




----------



## Alfii147 (6. Juni 2017)

Heute wird wieder einer der wöchentlichen Wasserwechsel durchgeführt:
Wasser ist wieder leicht temperiert!
Beobachte Sie per Überwachungskamera, tummeln sich wieder alle am warmen Auslauf


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Montag wurde ein großer Gesundheitscheck bei Tauros veranlasst.
Welcher prüfen soll, ob KHV, CEV oder Columnaris im Teich vorhanden ist.

Dies wollte ich vorher abklären, bevor neue Koi nächstes Jahr einziehen.
Ergebnis heute früh erhalten, alle 3 Negativ! 

Wünsche ein schönes WE


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Juni 2017)

Seit genau 8 Tagen, habe ich das neue Vlies - Filtraclear FC40 im Filter.
Kann bisher nur sagen TOP, kein vergleich zu dem Genesis..

Mein Verbrauch hat sich sowas von verringert, das ist wohl das erste mal, wo ich die 4 Wochen knacken werde.
Habe schon Nachschub geordert.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2017)

Ist nur die Frage ob es auch so fein Filtert, wie das von dem anderen Hersteller


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Juni 2017)

Natürlich, Vliese sind identisch, beide haben 40 Gramm.
Nach nun 2 Wochen, sehe ich keinen Unterschied, zum Genesis Vlies, außer das es günstiger ist und etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt (Wechsel).


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Juni 2017)

Also ich revidiere meine Aussage  - Werde die 4 Wochen, wohl doch nicht ganz schaffen. Aber was soll's, etwas länger hielt es und ist billiger!
Nachschub liegt hier schon parart 

Dann haben wir einen Neuzugang, ein Kohaku mit 70 cm.
Zieht aber nicht in den Teich, sondern ans Filterhaus. 

Wurde inzwischen schon lackiert (Anthrazit).


----------



## Teich4You (30. Juni 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Also ich revidiere meine Aussage  - Werde die 4 Wochen, wohl doch nicht ganz schaffen. Aber was soll's, etwas länger hielt es und ist billiger!
> Nachschub liegt hier schon parart
> 
> Dann haben wir einen Neuzugang, ein Kohaku mit 70 cm.
> ...


So ein Kollege steht bei mir schon seit Monaten auf der Liste


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Sep. 2017)

Da die Temperaturen draußen nun fallen, zumindest bei uns, habe ich Ende der Woche, die Seitenverkleidung angeschraubt, damit der Wind nicht so in den Teich ziehen kann.
Heute kam auch die große Abdeckung drauf, somit ist der komplette Teich nun abgedeckt & die Koi bekommen weiterhin ihre molligen Temperaturen.

Teich hat derzeit 21.3 Grad, welche nun, dank der Abdeckung wieder leicht angehoben werden können.

Gestern wurde der Vlieser am Boden etwas abgesaugt und die Pumpen gereinigt. 
Gleichzeitig ein erneuter Vlieswechsel, hier bewegen wir uns konstant bei 13-17 Tagen (100 M - 40 G).
Größerer Wasserwechsel, fand auch statt.

Dann gab es mal eine kleine Info, wegen meines gekauften  Chagoi, welcher derzeit bei Christian in der Aufzucht schwimmt.
Diese gingen mit 18-22 cm in die Aufzucht, und nun nach 10 Wochen gab es den ersten Bericht.

Nun bewegen wir uns zwischen 31-38 cm. Damit bin ich zufrieden!
Hier dazu der Link, wo alles etwas detaillierter erklärt ist.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/marusei-chagoi-die-aufzucht-vom-tosai.48031/

liebe Grüße & einen schönen Rest Sonntag
Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Sep. 2017)

Bilder der Überwachungskamera ..


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Nov. 2017)

Hallo,

vor kurzem stand die Herbstkontrolle an.
Welche ich genutzt habe, um die Koi allesamt zu vermessen.

Chagoi: 57 cm
Shusui: 60 cm
Bekko: 37 cm (wächst nicht!)
Yamabuki: 54 cm
Showa: 53 cm (wurde von mir dieses Jahr im März mit 46 cm gemessen)
Hajiro: 55 cm


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Nov. 2017)

Bin mit den Zuwächsen sehr zufrieden, die Tiere werden bei mir auch nicht gemästet!
Denke, das 2018 alle die 60er Marke knacken werden. Natürlich ausgenommen der kleine Bekko 

Dann sind heute noch 2 Pakete für mich angekommen.
Ein "etwas" größeres von Fishcare. Da ja, ab Frühjahr nächsten Jahres, kein freiverkäufliches Wurmmittel (Praziquantel) mehr erhältlich ist, habe ich bei Frau Lechleiter, nochmal 10x Flaschen gekauft. Anderweitig (andere Marke) bin ich natürlich auch eingedeckt, man weiß ja nie was kommen mag..








Dann ist auch endlich meine permanente Sauerstoff-Überwachung von LINN eingetroffen.
Hier bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf! Das Gerät, steuert z.B. einen Sauerstoffkonzentrator oder aber auch eine herkömmliche Luftpumpe, sollten die zuvor eingestellten Werte unterschritten werden.






Leider werden die Bilder, nur im Editor angezeigt. Im fertigen Post, sind sie verschwunden & es wird leider nur der Link angezeigt .. 

liebe Grüße - Fabian


----------



## Michael H (8. Nov. 2017)

Hallo

Weshalb der Hamsterkauf ...?
Bei dir am Teich ist doch sowie so der Doc regelmäßig am Teich , da sollte es doch kein Problem sein an die benötigten Medikamente zu kommen .


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Nov. 2017)

Ein Problem wäre es nicht, nein. Auch würde man andere Mittelchen, im Internet bekommen.
Aber das oben genannte Medikament, kenne ich & weiß das es funktioniert. 

Ob ich das Geld nun investiere, oder später, macht den Braten auch nicht fett.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Nov. 2017)

'Hallo,

langsam aber sicher, lasse auch ich, die Temperaturen im Teich fallen. Aktuell haben wir eine Temperatur von 16.4 Grad.
Spätestens Ende der Woche, werden wir Dank des Frostes, im 15er Bereich angekommen sein.
Es wird nicht mehr dagegen gehalten, sondern kontrolliert abfallen gelassen!

Denke diese Saison, war eine ganz gute! Ende März standen bereits 18 Grad + auf dem Thermometer..
Welche wirklich, bis Anfang November, wirtschaftlich gehalten werden konnten.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Teich:
Dies war nun die 4te Saison, meines Teiches und deren Bewohner & auch diese war wieder zufriedenstellend.
All die Jahre, lief alles Problemlos, keine Krankheiten, keine Todesfälle..

Hätte nie gedacht, das der 1. gebaute Teich von mir, doch so gut läuft und laufen wird.
Natürlich opfere ich auch viel Zeit und stecke viel Pflege hinein, sei es gute Technik, eines gutes Wassermangement, oder nur das drum herum (Futter & Co.).

Aber alles schöne, endet auch irgendwann mal..! 
Der Teich, der bisher gute Dienste geleistet hat, wird nächstes Jahr, platt gemacht und komplett abgerissen.

Nachdem ich die gemauerte Wand, nieder gerissen habe & den Vorschlaghammer & Co. aus der Hand gelegt habe, werde ich mir den Spaten schnappen und das bereits vorhandene Loch, ums doppelte vergrößern, denn es entsteht, der Hochteich 2.0!


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Nov. 2017)

Hier ein aktuelles Video, der Marusei Chagoi, welche sich derzeit in der Aufzucht befinden.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr3IbIPLj1Q_


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

vor kurzem haben sich ja Armin @koiteich1  und Holger @muh.gp etwas über meine Fütterungshäufigkeit "beschwer"!

Gar nicht so einfach, mehrere Fütterungsintervalle einzuführen, wenn man erst nach 13 Uhr an den Teich kommt, es aber schon um 16 Uhr wieder dunkel wird.

Es störte mich ja schon etwas länger, das es bei meinen kleinen Freunden so schnell dunkel wird.
Nun habe ich ihnen einen temperierten WW gegönnt und die Temperatur auf 16 Grad + angehoben.

Zeitlich habe ich gleich noch ein kleines Lichtlein installiert, sodass die Bazis nun bis 20 Uhr Tageslicht haben.
Sodass mehr Fütterungsintervalle gefahren werden können. 

Hoffe ihr seid nun beruhigt 

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Feiert schön.


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,

den Koi geht es prächtig, alle sind fit und werden den Winter wohl gut überstehen.
Wobei man sagen muss, Winter haben Sie ja keinen.

Temp. Wasser - 15.6 Grad
Filterhaus - 10.7 Grad
aktuell außen - 2.8 Grad

Derzeit wird der neue Koiteich geplant.
Technik - Maße usw.
Besonders Technik, ist nicht einfach, sich zu entscheiden (welche Pumpe ..)  

Ende nächster Woche, dürfte es hier neue Infos geben und sobald alles durchgeplant ist, wird ein neuer Thread zum Teich und Teichbau eröffnet.

Im laufe der Woche, kam mein bestellter Sauerstoffkonzentrator - Weinmann Oxymat 3 an, leider habe ich hier in ******* gegriffen, war defekt.
Brummte und dröhnte wie ein Traktor. Man konnte sich gut mit dem Verkäufer einigen, Gerät geht zurück!

Kurz vor dem Wochenende, dann 2 neue SK bestellt.
Einmal einen Philips Everflow und einmal den Invacare Perfect O2

Beide treffen am Montag hier ein und werden dann ganz genau geprüft und getestet und das Siegermodel wird dann hier zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Jan. 2018)

Kopiere es einfach mal aus einem anderen Forum. 
Habe heute die SK getestet.

Hallo,

so, nun hatte ich etwas Zeit und konnte die Sauerstoffgeneratoren testen.
Wie schon geschrieben, hatte ich 2 verschiedene Modelle bestellt:

Einmal den Everflow von Philips ~ 550 € (Neu)
&
den Invacare perfect O2. ~ 305 € (Neu)

Beide wurden heute parallel im Haus laufen gelassen. 
War eigentlich fast kein Unterschied zu hören, außer das der Invacare dumpfer klang. 
Der von Philips hatte teilweise etwas klirrende Geräusche von sich gegeben, dies lag aber wohl am Untergrund bzw. gefiel ihm wohl der Stand nicht..
Ansonsten war die Lautstärke bei beiden identisch.

Anschließend ging es mit beiden raus auf die Terrasse und beide wurden bei einer hohen Luftfeuchte knapp 1 Stunden auf 4 l pro Minute laufen gelassen.
Hier zu gibt es auch 2 Videos.

Philips: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj8sN0Y1rgE_


Invacare: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_MYVqkQTdY_


Geworden ist es, da kein Unterschied der Lautstärke festzustellen war, der Invacare perfect O2.
Da dieser einfach günstiger war, in der derzeitigen Anschaffung.

Habe auch nochmal einen kleinen Test, mit Belüfterplatte im Waschbecken durchgeführt.
Siehe Video: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngfb9B3LV1A_


Da der SK erst später zum Einsatz kommen soll, wenn der Teich Neubau abgeschlossen ist, ich aber neugierig war usw..
Habe ich eine kleine Sauerstoffplatte angeschlossen und ihn in mein Filterhaus gestellt und an meine Linn-Steuerung angeschlossen.

Betrieben wird er mit knapp 3 Liter pro Minute, wohl eher 2.5 L .. mit einer kleinen 13 cm Belüfterplatten.
Und siehe da, es funktioniert, er lief ungefähr eine Stunde und hob den Sauerstoffgehalt auf 105 % bei 16.3 Grad Wassertemperatur.

liebe Grüße und ein schönes WE!


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Jan. 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:

Beim Neubau, wird der Sauerstoff dann per Reaktor oder Inlinemischer eingespeist, welche Variante ich wähle, ist derzeit noch unklar, dies sehe ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt.


----------



## louemmie (23. Jan. 2018)

Was hat denn das ganze Projekt bisher gekostet? Das sieht aber schon sehr nach einem sehr teuren Hobby-Projekt aus ^^


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Jan. 2018)

Welches Projekt meinst du?
Das mit dem Sauerstoffkonzentrator, oder generell?


----------



## muh.gp (23. Jan. 2018)

louemmie schrieb:


> Was hat denn das ganze Projekt bisher gekostet? Das sieht aber schon sehr nach einem sehr teuren Hobby-Projekt aus ^^



Warum immer die Frage nach dem Geld? Hobby und Leidenschaft kennt keine Kosten...


----------



## Alfii147 (24. Jan. 2018)

Alles im Leben, kostet Geld..

Alleine der Neubau des Teiches wird mehr verschlingen, als der jetzige und seine Projekte zusammen ..


----------



## louemmie (2. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Warum immer die Frage nach dem Geld? Hobby und Leidenschaft kennt keine Kosten...



Das stimmt schon, aber wenn ein Hobby nachher ein Vermögen kostet dann ist der Spaß doch schnell wieder vorbei


----------



## Teich4You (2. Feb. 2018)

louemmie schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber wenn ein Hobby nachher ein Vermögen kostet dann ist der Spaß doch schnell wieder vorbei


Was macht man denn am sinnvollsten mit seinem Vermögen?


----------



## Alfii147 (2. Feb. 2018)

louemmie schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber wenn ein Hobby nachher ein Vermögen kostet dann ist der Spaß doch schnell wieder vorbei



Na, nicht von sich auf andere schließen ..


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Feb. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was macht man denn am sinnvollsten mit seinem Vermögen?


Alles mir schicken.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

die Tiere sind gut durch den Winter gekommen, gibt nichts negatives derzeit.
Dank des tollen Wetters, welches auch anhalten soll, zumindest ist die nächsten Tage nichts negatives gemeldet..

Hat das Wasser, eine Temperatur von 18.5 Grad + erreicht.
Heizung ist offline, die Temperatur kann nur mit der Abdeckung Nachts gehalten werden.

Bis Ende April, möchte ich aber die 20 Grad erreichen.

Ansonsten, hatte ich einen kleinen technischen Defekt..
Kabelbrand, was meiner Filterhütte, nicht grade gut bekommen ist oder gefallen hat ..

Ist aber alles gut gegangen, haben zwar ein paar finanzielle Einbußen, aber mei ..

Dadurch ist meine UVC, leider beschädigt worden (Kabel).
Werde ich morgen wieder richten, hoffe es klappt auch alles, denn das Wasser trübt sich schon ein ..

Dazu haben wir diese Saison Fadenalgen, erste mal nach 3 Jahren wieder.
Was wohl an der warmen Überwinterung von 16 Grad zurück zuführen ist!

Sieht zwar optisch nicht schön aus, kann aber aufgrund meiner Leisten-OP, keine körperlichen arbeiten machen.
Von dem her bleibt dies alles noch ein paar Wochen so, anschließend wird der Teich eh abgerissen!

Demnächst, eröffne ich einen neuen Thread zum neuen Teich.
Hier wird es dann erste Infos geben, bezüglich Technik - Vorhaben usw.

Natürlich wird dort dann auch der gesamte Bau dokumentiert.


Dann möchte ich auch hier noch meinen ersten Neuzugang in der Saison 2018 vorstellen.

Dainichi Benigoi - female - Nisai - aktuell 52 cm groß (Stand Nov. 17)





_View: https://youtu.be/1viW1ncoPiE_



Gruß Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Mai 2018)

Servus,

mal wieder ein kleines Update meinerseits:

Nach dem kleinen Missgeschick, mit dem Feuer im Filterhäuschen - wurde alles wieder auf Vordermann gebracht..
Alle Controller und Kabel schön sauber an der Wand aufgehangen, so wie es eigentlich vorher, schon hätte sein sollen 

Das Steuergerät der Genesis UVC, hat ein neues Kabel spendiert bekommen - läuft somit wieder bestens!
Genesis Vlieser, hat leider etwas gelitten.. Hintere Wand, ist leicht wellig, auch ist das Plexiglas nicht mehr an seinem bestimmten Ort.

Sehr schade, war sehr gepflegt! Wird sich nun leider im Wiederverkauf bemerkbar machen. Aber vll. wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann wird aus ihm halt ein Hübscher Hälterungsfilter oder wird bei Neubesatz eingesetzt. 

Alles lief, am nächsten Tag nach dem Brand wieder, gab keine Probleme.
Ca. 3 Wochen darauf, gab es Probleme beim Vlieser. 

Wasser schoss über den Notüberlauf, in Richtung Zusatzbiologie..
Problem: Wasserrad dreht sich, der Keilriemen wird aber nur sporadisch angetrieben. 

Was tun ? Rumgebastelt, bisschen geschraubt - Schmutzrolle entfernt und neues Wickeldorn eingespannt.
Filter lief wieder! 2 Tage später, Nachts um 3 - gleiche Spiel wieder. Bleibt einfach stehen..

Mechanisch das Wasserrad gedreht bis es wieder lief und wieder die Schmutzrolle entfernt.
Langsam wurde das Spiel lästig. Geht ja auch auf die Kosten der Fische ..

Ich war/bin auch angeschlagen, hatte vor kurzem eine Leisten OP die derzeit verheilt.
Seit gestern Probleme nun auf der Linken Seite, bin gespannt, was nun da auf mich zu kommt ..

Weiter zum Problem - Filter:
Ganze Vlieser wurde von mir zerlegt. 
Wasserrad ab, alle Getriebe raus, Keiler neugespannt.. --> läuft.
Bisher seit 4 Tagen, ohne Probleme.

Weiterer Defekt - Wasserradgetriebe.
Dieses muss erneuert bzw, getauscht werden.

Dieses hat heute das Werk verlassen und trifft hoffentlich morgen, spätestens Mittwoch bei mir ein.
Alte geht dann Retour und es wird nur die Aufarbeitung (Getriebe) bezahlt bzw. kosten. 

Das ist schon mal super. Filter ist dann sozusagen, wieder Generalüberholt!

Ich bin aber auch sehr froh, wenn der Vliesfilter, nun einem Trommelfilter weicht...
Ist schon lästig, ganze Zeit die Schmutzrollen zu wechseln usw. 
Besonders stark ist es in den besagten 1-2 Wochen aufgefallen, wo der Vlieser nicht richtig lief. 

Aber dazu mehr im neuen Bauthread.

Ansonsten, geht es den Tieren gut - keine Probleme..
Wassertemperatur 21-22 Grad, bedingt durch die Wasserwechsel. 

Abdeckung weiterhin auf dem Teich, wird auch darauf bleiben, bis der Teichumbau beginnt.
Vorteil: Puffert die Nachttemperaturen oder bei Gewitter (Gestern).
Nachteil: Schluckt die Sonne, mehr als 22 Grad, bekomme ich nicht gebacken.

Koiarzt war bisher noch keiner am Teich. DR. Bretzinger ist aber verständigtm zieht sich aber..
Eilt auch nicht, reicht Juni/Juli, damit alle munter und Gesund in den neuen Teich ziehen.

Ich glaube im letzten Bericht, habe ich kurz das Thema Fadenalgen angesprochen.
Thema hat sich wieder erledigt, sind wieder verschwunden.. lag wohl doch an der warmen Überwinterung von ~ 16 Grad.

Der neue Bauthread vom neuen Teich wird demnächst, sprich in den nächsten Tagen, von mir eröffnet.
Dann stelle ich euch mal meinen Plan bzw. nachdem gebaut wird vor. 

Achja, den neuen Koi, geht es blendend.
Der bereits gezeigte Benigoi ist fit und Gesund. 

Dieser wird demnächst umgesetzt in die Innenhälterung und wird dort noch schön weiter gefüttert, bis er in seinem neuen Reich schwimmen darf.
Denke in 3-4 Wochen, gibt es neue Bilder und Videos, welche sich auf aktuellem Stand befinden.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen und mit flossigen Grüßen - Fabian


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Mai 2018)

Servus,

wie gestern angekündigt, wurde mir am Montag von Genesis ein neues Wasserradgetriebe zugesandt.
Welches auch heute schon bei mir eingegangen ist, ging also wirklich flott! - Hier nochmal ein Lob..

Durch die Gewitter, habe ich den Einbau allerdings auf morgen verschoben.


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2018)

Leider hat sich heute Nacht mein Hajiro in den Koi Himmel verabschiedet.

Seit letztem Jahr, gab es einen Befund von Herrn Thanner, mit Herzproblemen und dadurch Blutarmut in der linken Kieme.
Die langen anhaltenden warmen Temperaturen hat er wohl leider nicht mehr gepackt.


Sauerstoff hatte ich extra für ihn bei ~ 24 Grad auf 102-112 % Sauerstoff angehoben.
Gestern war er eigentlich noch Fit, auch Abends, aber man kann halt nicht reinschauen.

Hajiro 4 Jahre alt und 55-56 cm groß
War ein hübscher Kerl, sehr schade um ihn. Noch bedauerlicher ist, das er den neuen Teich nicht mehr erlebt hat..


----------



## troll20 (7. Aug. 2018)

Das tut mir leid für dich, aber zumindest wusstest du im voraus das er Probleme hat und jederzeit sein Ende finden kann.
Schickes Tier


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2018)




----------



## Alfii147 (7. Aug. 2018)

Danke euch! Also optisch, schönes Tier, für mich zumindest.
Gefällt mir sehr gut, werde auch ausschau halten, damit wieder ein Hajiro im Teich schwimmt!

Ehrlich gesagt, ist es so fast besser so .. 
Kam schon unerwartet jetzt, da er ja Abends nach 9 noch richtig fit war.

Mir wurde aber mitgeteilt, kurz nach 2 Uhr Nachts kam es lautes Geplätscher, da war es dann wohl vorbei ..


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

aktuell ist dieser Thread ja noch aktiv und da es diesen Teich betrifft, nochmal einen kleinen Bericht.
Meine Genesis Heizung, hatte leider einen Fehler und musste eingeschickt werden.

Zeigte falsche Werte an und schwankte hin und her.. Hoffe ich bekomme bald eine Rückmeldung, damit diese sobald die Koi in die Garage müssen, wieder in Betrieb gehen kann.

Ansonsten, habe ich mich endlich aufgerafft und die restlichen Goldfische und __ Shubunkin, welche ja immer noch mit im Teich waren, heraus gefangen und in wirklich gute Hände vermittelt. Es kam ein sehr netter junger Mann, welche sich wirklich gut drum kümmern wird. War am folgenden Tag nach Abholung auch kurz vor Ort, alles bestens. 

Paar Sachen haben wir durchgesprochen, was wir noch verändern bzw, verbessern könnten.
Teich hat 5.5 x 2.5 x 1.2 Meter. Vollkommen ausreichend für mich. 
Hat 2x Filter in Betrieb, nichts weltbewegendes aber immer hin. Fleißig Wasserwechseln tut er auch 

Somit like

Seitdem der Beibesatz ausgezogen ist, ist mein Vliesfilter nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen.
Er läuft natürlich immer noch auf Vollgaß, aber der Papierverbrauch ist drastisch um mehr als die hälfte gesunken. 

Dann hat sich heute meine Teichabdeckung verabschiedet. Ein Windstoß und weg war Sie, dabei war ich direkt vor Ort gestanden und habe gefüttert.
Hatte sogar die Hand dran, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht schauen, war die weg 

Leider kaputt gegangen, wird am WE wieder einigermaßen gerichtet.
Anschließen findet sie am neuen Teich eh keine Verwendung mehr.


----------



## Michael H (13. Sep. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Dann hat sich heute meine Teichabdeckung verabschiedet. Ein Windstoß und weg war Sie, dabei war ich direkt vor Ort gestanden und habe gefüttert.
> Hatte sogar die Hand dran, so schnell konnte ich gar nicht schauen, war die weg


Hallo
Deswegen hab ich vor so Abdeckungen einen Heiden Respekt. Wenn da mal so 4-5 qm oder mehr an Abdeckung Unterluft bekommen , ist die dann halt weg . 
Wie ich mal einen Winter eine Abdeckung drauf hatte , war der erste Blick morgens raus auf den Teich ob sie noch da liegt wo sie hingehört oder vielleicht beim Nachbarn liegt ....
Mit deinem Vlies verbrauch freut mich für dich , obwohl doch Goldfische nicht so ein Dreck machen ......
Wird wohl an der Menge liegen .....


----------



## Alfii147 (13. Sep. 2018)

Also normal ist da noch nie was passiert, die Abdeckung ist nun 4 Jahre auf dem Teich.
Ich hatte sie heute halt extra weit aufgeklappt, da ich draußen bissel rumgewurschtelt habe und anschließend noch füttern wollte.

Tja, da kam der Luftstoß - War ja extra draußen, kurz das letzte mal füttern und anschließend verschließen.
Doof gelaufen, jetzt muss ich am Samstag mit einem Kollegen das Teil wieder richten, damit ich die Vergesellschaftung ohne Probleme verfolgen kann.

10 Tage hätten wir sie noch funktionsfähig gebraucht, danach wäre sie eh abgelöst worden ..
Aber nein, nie geht was glatt!

Sind auch schon Pläne für Abdeckungen für den neuen Teich, im Kopf.. 

War auch hinfällig, das mit dem Vlies. Auch der Vlieser hat in 10 Tagen ausgedient.
Hätte man früher machen sollen, hätte ich mir Vlieskosten erspart.

Aber den Tieren ging es bis zum Schluss hier gut, das ist die Hauptsache.
Scheiß das bisschen Vlies an..

Waren einige, JA 
War auch groß und FETT 

Da sind schon ein paar Kilos rausgewandert..


----------

